# Tank and Aquascape change



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

So today i pulled down the 3ft planted









And moved most of it to the 2.6ft......









Am still replanting the foreground, so not yet finished, but as it is so far


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks nice ,keep us posted with pics


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Updated pic


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Update - Due for another foreground trim and stem replant


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

No longer like this now, all the decor of this tank went into the 4ft planted


----------

